# Enhanced STAR



## debodun (Jan 24, 2017)

Here we have STAR (School Tax Relief) for eligible property owners who meet income and age requirements. The program is to give property owners a break on their school taxes. I've been receiving the basic STAR for several years, but since I turn 65 this year, I will qualify for the "enhanced" STAR exemption which means more money in my pocket.

I was reading online about it and the info I saw indicated that if a property owner had been receiving the basic exemption, they wouldn't have to file for the enhanced; it would be automatic (https://www.tax.ny.gov/pit/property/star/). Always wanting to make sure of information before acting (or not acting in this case), I spoke with the local assessor. She didn't seem to know anything about "automatic" eligibility and said if I wanted the enhanced exemption I would have to file a form like everyone else. Now I'm confused. Who am I to believe?


----------



## Knight (Jan 24, 2017)

A choice between her verbal and the written in the web site you provided. 

You were talking to a government employee, nuff siad


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jan 24, 2017)

My sister had to file when she turned 65.


----------



## Butterfly (Jan 24, 2017)

I'd file, just to be sure, sometimes the websites are way out of date with their info.  If the assessor said file, I'd sure file.

Wish we had this program here; my taxes are awful.


----------



## Robusta (Jan 24, 2017)

Yes you have to apply for it.  The main thing is that law requires you to attest that you are 65. Here is a link to the guide for assesors:
https://www.tax.ny.gov/pit/property/star/assessorguide.htm#age


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jan 25, 2017)

In Texas, we have to apply...


----------



## Don M. (Jan 25, 2017)

In Missouri, a person also has to apply with a special tax form.  However, if you have an income over $30,000 a year, the tax break is Not allowed.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jan 29, 2017)

I worked for the government but I was not a fed. Yet, I understand people's frustration with government workers. I was just telling my husband the other day that we can't trust what customer service representatives tell us these days. He had a nightmarish time trying to get satisfaction from a DMV rep on the phone. And if you speak to more than one person, you may get different answers. I actually had to tell a credit card representative how to use virtual credit card numbers more than once (as long as each number was used for the same merchant). She told me emphatically it could not be done. And I told her I'd been doing it with a several different merchants for years. I gave her step by step instructions via the options on their website. She thanked me and said she would share at their next meeting because they had been telling customers the numbers could only be used once!
I'm one who errs on the side of caution. It wouldn't hurt to fill out the form and send it in. It's better than not doing it and finding out later that you should have.


----------

